# Herzogenaurach / Weisendorf



## Monzetti (15. Mai 2002)

Hallo...

Will nur mal anfragen, wer aus dem Raum Herzogenaurach / Weisendorf kommt...

Ist ja vielleicht mal ne Möglichkeit mal zusammen zu fahren...

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich wer meldet ...

Monzetti


----------



## Sandra (16. Mai 2002)

tja, ich bin´s mal wieder und ich komme witzigerweise gebürtiug aus herzo  .
jetzt hat es mich aber - wie du ja bereits weißt - studienbedingt ins ahrtal (remagen) verschlagen. aber hin und wieder bin ich ja doch noch bei meinen eltern und freunden. und dann ...
die welt ist ein dorf !
gruß, sandra
p.s. vor ein paar wochen hatte sich auch mal ein gewisser "highlander" ins frankenforum verirrt, der auch aus herzo kam. vielleicht kannst du ihn ja mal direkt anschreiben/-fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monzetti (16. Mai 2002)

Na aber hallo...

da hast du recht - die Welt ist ein Dorf...

Also auf unser erstes Treffen zum biken freue ich mich ja schon richtig - gib immer mal wieder Laut, wann du hier bist bei deinen Eltern.. - Hoffe du hast ein Bike hier, oder die Möglichkeit deinen Edeltreter mitzubringen...

Würde mich mal freuen mit dir durchs Gelände zu toben ...

Ich oute mich dann bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal als (nicht gebürtiger) Weisendorfer ...

Sooo - (auf-die-Uhr-schau) - gleich Mitternacht - ich fahre jetzt los nach Wiesmoor (bei Bremerhaven) und frühstücke morgen früh mit Cosi dort...

Schau dich mal auf http://www.lentz-familie.de um - im dortigen Forum findest du auch ein paar Bilder usw...

Also - ich freue mich schon...

Bis bald und superschöne Pfingsten...

Monzetti

P.S. -> und nich auffm Berg versumpfen!!!


----------



## Highlander (19. Mai 2002)

Hallo monzetti !

Highlander ist auch aus der Weltstatt mit herz !
wir können uns gerne mal treffen und ein Tourchen radeln!

Bis da hin 
Highlander 

Willkommen zum altstadt fest am 31.05-2.06.02


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2002)

kann man in der gegend um Herzo fahren?
bisher lad ich mein bike immer in den kofferraum und fahr erst mal ne weile...
oder gibt's nen geheimtip?


----------



## Monzetti (27. Mai 2002)

hmmm - kommt drauf an, was du vorhast...

Also lange Waldwege usw.. gibts ja, wenn man oben in Richtung Sportflughafen in den Wald fährt... - von dort aus Richtung Weisendorf - da gibt es sogar ziemlich fetzige dh-gegenden - nur immer schade, dass man danach wieder hoch muß  ...

Schade - dieses Wochenende bin ich Bike-mässig schon in der Fränkischen verplant - aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich demnächst ergibt...

Nachzulesen sind unsere Trails immer unter:

http://www.mtb-freunde.de

Die Site ist neu, - aber ich werde spezielle Streckenbeschreibungen reinmachen - dann kann man in Zukunft drauf verweisen ...

Also - bis denne...

Monzetti


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Monzetti _ ... - von dort aus Richtung Weisendorf - da gibt es sogar ziemlich fetzige dh-gegenden - nur immer schade, dass man danach wieder hoch muß


wo? von dem rot-weissen wanderweg aus?


----------



## Monzetti (27. Mai 2002)

jou - du überquerst die start-/landebahn des flugplatzes (das klingt nur für auswärtige gefährlich)  - dann geht es über schotterwege eine weile geradeaus weiter - dann hälst du dich 90 grad links - also richtung westen -> richtung weisendorf...

je weiter du in richtung weisendorf kommst, desto steiler wird es rechts von dir - auf der höhe reuth (nachbarort von weisendorf) wirst du sehen, dass es dermassen steil wird, dass man es gerade so (als sportbiker) fahren kann - vor allem wenn die pisten noch ein wenig feucht sind (da bin ich schon ein paar mal verzweifelt) ...

sind immer nur 50 oder 60 höhenmeter - aber die haben es in sich... 

also - wir bleiben mal in kontakt...

bis denne,

Monzetti


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2002)

nix für ungut, 
ich schätze , wir haben da unterschiedliche vorstellungen von begriffen wie downhill, fahrbar, steil und dergl. 
is für mich eher waldwegfahren mit ab und zu mal bergab.
dann werd ich mal weitersuchen nach ein paar strecken...


----------



## Monzetti (27. Mai 2002)

naja - muss nicht sein...

Ist eben das, was es hier gibt in der Gegend...

Für "richtige" Strecken fahre ich ja auch weg - hab für sowas ein Wohnmobil, damit man auch da hinkommt, wo kein Zeltplatz, Hotel oder ähnliches in der Gegend ist...

Aber gut...

Darum ging es in diesem Thread ja auch nicht... - Nicht immer hat man "verlängerbare Wochenenden" so wie jetzt im Mai (nächstes Wochenende bin ich mit Wohnmobil in der Fränkischen) - und für das Fahren zwischendurch - naja - wäre halt schön gewesen, - auch wenns mal so eine Art "Waldweg-Fahren mit ab-und-zu mal bergab" wäre - oder etwa nicht?

Man sieht sich,

Monzetti


----------



## Andrush (1. Juli 2002)

Hier noch einer !
Wohne zwar jetzt in Erlangen (wo's ne geile BMX-Bahn gibt !), war aber früher in Herzo anzutreffen ( kennt noch jemand das ALTE Rabatz ?).
Hab' da noch 'n Kumpel , der auch biked - also wir müssen mal 'nen
FahrradfahrerWoAusDerNäheSindKassensturz machem meine ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

